# Need help deciding - Canon T1i or Nikon D3100?



## hawkm (Nov 18, 2010)

I dont really know which one to choose. This will be my first DSLR. I have a Hybrid now, but I much rather have a lens that I can take on and off. Its either the Canon T1i or Nikon D3100. I would be using this camera for average pictures. Pets, scenery, basically everything. I would also use it for video as well. Please help me.


----------



## Light Artisan (Nov 18, 2010)

Either one would be a good choice, Nikon feels more natural to me so that's what I go with - have you tried them both out? Which feels better and which layout makes more sense to you?


----------



## hawkm (Nov 18, 2010)

I will most likely go to Best Buy and play with them more. I got to hold them and play a little. What is better on the inside though?


----------



## Chamelion 6 (Nov 18, 2010)

I have a T1i and have nothing but good feelings about it.  I don't knowthat much about the Nikon so there's not much of a comparison I can contribute.

And at this point, I'm biased anyway.


----------



## TheOtherBob (Nov 18, 2010)

Neither is better, really.  Or, if you want to get hyper-technical, the Canon is very slightly better in some very minor ways -- at least in my view.  The Nikon is also very slightly better in some areas, though.  And they're close enough that it should really come down to which you prefer, and which line offers the lenses you want -- again, neither is really all that much better than the other, so it's purely a personal choice.


----------



## VujayPrabhakaran (Nov 19, 2010)

i will  choose Nikon D3100


----------



## robitussin217 (Nov 19, 2010)

At amazon.com, D3100 with 18-55 VR for $640- add the 55-200 VR and it's $730.
Nikon D3100 14MP Digital SLR Camera w/2 lenses from $717 + free shipping


----------



## hawkm (Nov 19, 2010)

I dont really care about lens category. Lensbaby compatibility would be nice, but otherwise, I could buy a lens. I dont know anyone that has either or anyone that has a lens for me to keep. So its pretty much anything goes.


----------



## KmH (Nov 19, 2010)

The D3100 has a color-aware metering system and the T1i (500D) doesn't. The D3100 spanks the T2i when it comes to high ISO performance: DxOMark - Compare sensors

Ironically, the T1i was originally intended by Canon to counter Nikon's D90.
The T1i failed miseably at that, and Canon was forced to quickly put together and introduce the T2i, though all the T2i did was kill T1i sales. Check the launch dates.

Nikon currently has a definate, if somewhat slight, technological lead over Canon. Of course, at some time in the future that could change.


----------



## EddieDerbyshire (Nov 20, 2010)

I have a 550d/t2i and have previously had a 450d (not sure what american version is) 
And i love the canon layout! There is something about Nikon that attracts me though. If the layout of a canon was put into a Nikon body i would be straight in there! But i think the canon is the best choice!


----------



## blazerj (Nov 22, 2010)

OP, let us know which one you go with. I have to make the same choice, although I have not been able to hold either camera. I'm just going to buy the body only (or if I buy the kit, sell the lens that comes with it) and buy a Sigma 18-200mm lens (so I can start out with one and not switch).

The pricing is basically the same, so I'm just looking to know which one is "better".


----------



## KmH (Nov 22, 2010)

11x+ Super-Zoom, all-in-one, jack-of-all-trades lenses are also master-of-none lenses.

Design composmise after design compromise get stacked on each other and image quality suffers at the expense of convenience.

Many people find the convenience more important than image quality, which is why the lens makers have 18-200 mm offerings.


----------



## emh (Nov 23, 2010)

For still pictures, both are pretty similar overall (both have slight advantages and disadvantages relative to each other).

*D3100 is much, MUCH better for Video*. The D3100 will continuously auto-focus during video recording but with the T1i, you will have to manually focus during recording (unless you are recording something that doesn't move, in which case you can auto-focus before you start and not have to re-focus).


----------



## John Mc (Nov 23, 2010)

Go to your local store, And buy the one you like best. You've obviously put some time researching them both, And you know what your wanting in a camera. And anyways, They both do the same thing at the end of the day anyway.


----------



## Light Artisan (Nov 23, 2010)

TheOtherBob said:


> Canon is very slightly better in some very minor ways -- at least in my view. The Nikon is also very slightly better in some areas, though. And they're close enough that it should really come down to which you prefer, and which line offers the lenses you want -- again, neither is really all that much better than the other, so it's purely a personal choice.


 
Do you have any details to go with this statement? This really doesn't say anything at all... I'm curious as to what you feel is slightly better on each system and why.

Thanks


----------



## aadhils (Nov 23, 2010)

Figure out what high end cameras and lenses you like better then choose that brand cause eventually if you choose to upgrade you'll go the path you want to go. 

Sure one may feel better but then if you choose to upgrade to a higher end model, that might not feel as good.


----------



## vk1115 (Nov 23, 2010)

Asked myself the same question a week ago and I decided to go with the canon T1i. To be honest both of them are hardly different technically. Best option would be to go to a store and play around with the two and then decide.


----------

